# Uber tipping mentioned on TV drama



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

I love the CBS show _Limitless_. On the most recent episode, one of the characters tried a synthetic drug for the first time, and it heightened her senses.

As an example of her improved sense of hearing, she overheard a distant conversation on a city street. Somebody was standing outside a car yelling a driver, saying something like this:
*
"You want a handout? That's the whole reason you order an Uber, so you don't have to tip! I could have called a taxi!"*


----------

